# أرجو المساعدة أريد شرح عن عمل ماكينات الشيبس



## محمد أبو رياض (28 يناير 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
أرجو المساعدة بإعطائي شرح مفصل عن عمل ماكينات الشيبس والبوشار .


----------

